# le bugie hanno le gambe corte



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Mi diceva sempre la mia mamma.
Primo perché bisogna saperle raccontare, secondo perché vanno ricordate e terzo perché si devono usare solo se strettamente necessario, dirle così tanto per dire, poi finisce che le persone si parlano e vengono fuori le gambe corte, appunto.

Il passo successivo allo spiuttanamento, è un altro detto un più spirituale, ossia chi è causa del suo male, pianga se stesso.

E via di seguito, a me piacciono molto i proverbi o le antiche dicenze su determinati argomenti, tipo la lingua batte dove il dente duole o il clito ride a seconda delle versioni, oppure chi disprezza compra, oppure la gallina che canta è quella che fa l’uovo.

A voi piacciono? Ve ne portate qualcuno in particolare che citate spesso? Confesso di andare a cercarli anche in rete io, su vari siti.
Per me chi li ha inventati era un genio. 

Bon esco col cane a fare qualche km al gelo, il mio clima preferito.


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2021)

Bel 3d 

Più o meno la penso come te, vale a dire che le bugie vanno usate (se proprio proprio) quando strettamente indispensabili. C'è chi le usa di default anche al posto del buongiorno, francamente non ho mai capito perché. 

Sui proverbi, resto in tema di bugie con "una bugia ne tira dieci", anche se in realtà ce ne sono tanti, di proverbi che dicono molto


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2021)

Anche a me piacciono i proverbi, sintetizzano la saggezza popolare e, soprattutto quelli in dialetto, sono storia e memoria, a volte.

Al di là del loro uso nelle conversazioni, che a volte scade nella banalità per cui mi diverto a estremizzare rispondendo con proverbi a caso senza senso e a raffica 

uno che mi capita di rifilare spesso è “chi non ha vantatori si vanta da sé”  (che in dialetto però è più simpatico)

 Invece un proverbio che mi ricorda mia nonna
“Töcc i ‘ndrécc i gh’a ‘l só roèrs”.
Tutti i dritti hanno un loro rovescio.

Ce ne sono davvero tantissimi 

@ermik il tuo thread!!! Vai!!


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bel 3d
> 
> Più o meno la penso come te, vale a dire che le bugie vanno usate (se proprio proprio) quando strettamente indispensabili. C'è chi le usa di default anche al posto del buongiorno, francamente non ho mai capito perché.
> 
> Sui proverbi, resto in tema di bugie con "una bugia ne tira dieci", anche se in realtà ce ne sono tanti, di proverbi che dicono molto


Quello che trovo incredibile è che per ogni situazione c’è il proverbio o la saggezza popolare giusta, tipo sono infedele, non soccola.
Questa è di una mia ex amante, secondo la quale, ma anche secondo me, un infedele, non è per forza un poco di buono, cioè a volte lo è, ma non sempre.



Lostris ha detto:


> Anche a me piacciono i proverbi, sintetizzano la saggezza popolare e, soprattutto quelli in dialetto, sono storia e memoria, a volte.
> 
> Al di là del loro uso nelle conversazioni, che a volte scade nella banalità per cui mi diverto a estremizzare rispondendo con proverbi a caso senza senso e a raffica
> 
> ...


Lostris del mi corazon...nei prossimi giorni apro un post per te tutto in dialetto....
Padrun cumanda, caval el trota....
Lo subisco molto nelle mie sessioni di sadomaso, ove ho mai capito perché occupo sempre il ruolo del sig. maso...

Ho paura...temo già l’intervento della Carla.
Carla chi? Come Carla chi?
La Bruni....


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che trovo incredibile è che per ogni situazione c’è il proverbio o la saggezza popolare giusta, tipo sono infedele, non soccola.
> Questa è di una mia ex amante, secondo la quale, ma anche secondo me, un infedele, non è per forza un poco di buono, cioè a volte lo è, ma non sempre.


Io parto da un presupposto per così dire "concreto". Che è quello per cui chi tradisce, giocoforza, qualche balla la racconta. Se non racconta balle, sicuramente omette. Ma quello che mi domando è: nell'ambito di rapporti che si sa già che son costruiti su "balle" (nel senso che comunque non sono rapporti "ufficiali") a che bisogno risponde il fatto di dire all'amante ulteriori balle? E mi ricollego anche all'altro 3D, e ad alcuni interventi su ciò che piace e ciò che non piace. Non vedo la necessità di farsi, per certi versi, "più belli di quel che si è". Non so se mi spiego. Se - poi - è tutta una tattica per beccare di più, buono ciò che dici sulla necessità di doversi anche ricordare tutte le balle che si dicono.
Cioé: almeno, se vengano dette, occorre che siano credibili e non facilmente sgamabili. Capisco che al limite possa fregare poco anche di quello, e che dipenda dal tipo di rapporto che si vuole costruire.
Io comunque sto indietro mille miglia in queste cose 
Te pensa che percepivo come un problema il fatto di sentire in contemporanea il sardo e il milanese senza avere combinato niente né con l'uno né con l'altro. E sono single  (e loro due chi sposato, che comunque con una compagna), per cui, alla fine, che problema c'era?
O forse chissà, più o meno inconsciamente credevo che il solo fatto che i due si conoscessero potesse "far brutto". O farmi in qualche modo "peggiore" agli occhi dei due. Capirai come sto messa 
Però, per dire, non mi sono certo sognata mai di dire al sardo (con cui c'era più confidenza) di essere lì ad attendere lui, o roba simile. Se poi uno dei fini per i quali un rapporto viene cercato è quello di potersi dire le cose senza vincoli (dovuti da casa, mutui e figli) ovviamente almeno certe tipologie di balle non dovrebbero nemmeno fare ingresso, in un rapporto.
Diverso se si vede l'amante come un mero "bene-scopata", alla fine alcuni lo dicono ( o lo dimostrano apertamente), altri invece preferiscono infarcire il rapporto di balle superflue nell'intento di "nobilitarlo", o (peggio ancora) di nobilitare se stessi agli occhi dell'altro. Ecco: questi ultimi li comprendo solo e soltanto nell'ottica di aggiungere "una tacca" al pisello, diversamente certe balle non me le spiego proprio 

Ma sarò senz'altro ingenua io


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io parto da un presupposto per così dire "concreto". Che è quello per cui chi tradisce, giocoforza, qualche balla la racconta. Se non racconta balle, sicuramente omette. Ma quello che mi domando è: nell'ambito di rapporti che si sa già che son costruiti su "balle" (nel senso che comunque non sono rapporti "ufficiali") a che bisogno risponde il fatto di dire all'amante ulteriori balle? E mi ricollego anche all'altro 3D, e ad alcuni interventi su ciò che piace e ciò che non piace. Non vedo la necessità di farsi, per certi versi, "più belli di quel che si è". Non so se mi spiego. Se - poi - è tutta una tattica per beccare di più, buono ciò che dici sulla necessità di doversi anche ricordare tutte le balle che si dicono.
> Cioé: almeno, se vengano dette, occorre che siano credibili e non facilmente sgamabili. Capisco che al limite possa fregare poco anche di quello, e che dipenda dal tipo di rapporto che si vuole costruire.
> Io comunque sto indietro mille miglia in queste cose
> Te pensa che percepivo come un problema il fatto di sentire in contemporanea il sardo e il milanese senza avere combinato niente né con l'uno né con l'altro. E sono single  (e loro due chi sposato, che comunque con una compagna), per cui, alla fine, che problema c'era?
> ...


Si ma foglia....così andiamo OT poi mi bacchettano....anche se hai tutte le ragioni del mondo...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2021)

La maggior parte delle bugie sono utili a chi le dice, non solo funzionali a imbrogliare un altro.
Ad esempio una mia amica da giovane faceva spesso l’autostop per brevi tratti con una amica.
Ogni gentile automobilista chiedeva chi fossero e dove vivevano ecc.
Loro ogni volta dicevano che erano cugine, sorelle, studentesse, cameriere, commesse, impiegate residenti nel paese X o Y, fidanzate, single, sposate ecc. Vivacizzavano un copione ripetitivo.


----------



## patroclo (13 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche a me piacciono i proverbi, sintetizzano la saggezza popolare e, soprattutto quelli in dialetto, sono storia e memoria, a volte.
> 
> Al di là del loro uso nelle conversazioni, che a volte scade nella banalità per cui mi diverto a estremizzare rispondendo con proverbi a caso senza senso e a raffica
> 
> ...


Mi hai evocato ...ed eccomi
Detti, proverbi e saggezza popolare. Diciamo che ho un rapporto di amore e odio. Se certi modi di dire si sono affermati cosi preoptentemente evidentemente è perchè sono veri e appartengono alla schiera delle verità inconfutabili e/o dei luoghi comuni.
E chi sono io per metterli in discussione?????
E sinceramente li uso anche spesso, principalmente in due casi:
- per dare una conclusioni a discussioni banali con gente che capisce solo se si parla per luoghi comuni
- per fare delle battute

Trovo che chi parla per proverbi, saggezza popolari e luoghi comuni, semplicemente non ha le capacità/voglia/desiderio di fornire un pensiero proprio. Molto spesso nelle discussioni si arriva alle medesime conclusioni, intendo dei proverbi, ma magari si è arrivati attraverso un ragionamento.
E' solo questione di capire se è il caso di mettere il carro davanti ai buoi. Ma sinceramente non so voglio gettare perle ai porci, con un cielo così magari anche una rondine farebbe primavera, ma in fondo ho bisogno di tornare a lavorare e si sa: prima il dovere e poi il piacere ed aiutati che il ciel ti aiuta, però ho dimenticato di bere il caffè, la mia ex mi direbbe: chi non ha testa ha gambe...


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi hai evocato ...ed eccomi
> Detti, proverbi e saggezza popolare. Diciamo che ho un rapporto di amore e odio. Se certi modi di dire si sono affermati cosi preoptentemente evidentemente è perchè sono veri e appartengono alla schiera delle verità inconfutabili e/o dei luoghi comuni.
> E chi sono io per metterli in discussione?????
> E sinceramente li uso anche spesso, principalmente in due casi:
> ...


Contadino mani grandi cervello fino e via di seguito.
Sul ragionamento concordo con te, poi se alla fine del ragionamento trovi un proverbio che si sposa perfettamente sia col ragionamento che con il risultato, capisci che il tuo di ragionamento non fa una grinza Per supportato da saggezza popolare.

un’altro che mi piace è male non fare, paura non avere.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle bugie sono utili a chi le dice, non solo funzionali a imbrogliare un altro.
> Ad esempio una mia amica da giovane faceva spesso l’autostop per brevi tratti con una amica.
> Ogni gentile automobilista chiedeva chi fossero e dove vivevano ecc.
> Loro ogni volta dicevano che erano cugine, sorelle, studentesse, cameriere, commesse, impiegate residenti nel paese X o Y, fidanzate, single, sposate ecc. Vivacizzavano un copione ripetitivo.


Come dire, poiché tutto si ripete sempre in egual misura, buttiamoci dentro qualche quintale di cacate, almeno sembra (o sembro) più accattivante.
e magari si sbaraglia anche una eventuale concorrenza.
recentemente un mio potenziale fornitore mi ha presentato la sua offerta mostrandomi anche le défaillance (secondo lui) dei miei attuali fornitori, col risultato che è rimasto potenziale.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come dire, poiché tutto si ripete sempre in egual misura, buttiamoci dentro qualche quintale di cacate, almeno sembra (o sembro) più accattivante.
> e magari si sbaraglia anche una eventuale concorrenza.
> recentemente un mio potenziale fornitore mi ha presentato la sua offerta mostrandomi anche le défaillance (secondo lui) dei miei attuali fornitori, col risultato che è rimasto potenziale.


Le raccontavano per sé, non avevano da ricavare nulla dai gentili automobilisti. Era un gioco tra loro per mantenere una coerenza nella narrazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2021)

E tu Brunetta? Hai qualche proverbio che ti piace particolarmente?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E tu Brunetta? Hai qualche proverbio che ti piace particolarmente?


A lavare l’asino si perde tempo, fatica e sapone.
“Discutere *con* certe persone è come *giocare a scacchi con un piccione*. Puoi essere anche il campione del mondo ma il *piccione* farà cadere tutti i pezzi, cagherà sulla *scacchiera* e poi se ne andrà camminando impettito come se avesse vinto lui."


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A lavare l’asino si perde tempo, fatica e sapone.
> “Discutere *con* certe persone è come *giocare a scacchi con un piccione*. Puoi essere anche il campione del mondo ma il *piccione* farà cadere tutti i pezzi, cagherà sulla *scacchiera* e poi se ne andrà camminando impettito come se avesse vinto lui."


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Gennaio 2021)

Chi sputa in cielo in faccia gli ricasca 

Uno dei miei preferiti in dialetto terronico: " la cocc sotto l'accetta evviva Francesch" che sta per "anche con la testa sotto un'accetta grido "evviva Francesco" se quella è la mia idea"  per dire di una persona con la testa dura


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Chi sputa in cielo in faccia gli ricasca
> 
> Uno dei miei preferiti in dialetto terronico: " la cocc sotto l'accetta evviva Francesch" che sta per "anche con la testa sotto un'accetta grido "evviva Francesco" se quella è la mia idea"  per dire di una persona con la testa dura


gia...come chi sputa sugli altri senza nemmeno averci mai mangiato assieme, chissà a cosa si deve questa codardia Di agire sempre alle spalle.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> gia...come chi sputa sugli altri senza nemmeno averci mai mangiato assieme, chissà a cosa si deve questa codardia Di agire sempre alle spalle.


Il detto vuole intendere che se si s-parla di qualcosa prima o poi capiterà di vivere lo stesso sulla propria pelle


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Il detto vuole intendere che se si s-parla di qualcosa prima o poi capiterà di vivere lo stesso sulla propria pelle


Già...era proprio questo che intendevo.


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2021)

_Quand la fatiga la supera al gost  mola la gnoca e dat al lambrosc _


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> _Quand la fatiga la supera al gost  mola la gnoca e dat al lambrosc _


Quand el su al turna indree la matina ghem l’acqua ai pee....


----------

